# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  My Bathroom Demo + Rebuild

## q9

It's taken me a while to finally upload some pics, but I've got some of the befores to show how things started...and before I knew there was asbestos sheeting under all those tiles  :Mad:  
General look and feel:        
Shower/bath dividing wall:    
Vanity:    
The bathtub:    
Yes, that was packing tape the previous owners had applied to stop the tiles falling off.  It worked, because if you tried to remove it, all the tiles would come with it  :Smilie:  
I've done quite a lot since these were taken, and I've got plenty more pics of different stages.  Not sure which camera they're all on, I'll have to do some collating and searching next weekend  :Smilie:

----------


## Vernonv

I'm looking forward to some more progress shots ... keep em coming. :2thumbsup:

----------


## Bloss

Gotta love the late '60s early '70s.   :Smilie: That vanity looks OK though and more recent. Been there done too much of that!

----------


## q9

Yeah vanity is new.  Decided to put it in a few months ago when the old vanity kind of disintegrated when I leant down on it  :Biggrin:  
This is what used to be:    
I'll put some more photos up next weekend, and I should probably write some reviews on some of the tools I've used too.  Bought quite a few over the last year or so... 
Originally we were going to just replicate the layout completely, but decided that we could make one or two changes that would dramatically alter the character of the room, and really bring it up to date... 
First up, remove that rotten, claustrophobia inducing dividing wall:   
Move the pipes:   
Look, we gain a view! OK, hard to see in this photo, but you get the idea that you can actually see out the window now:   
Bit more framing detail:   
Now just imagine all that with cement sheeting all over it, and you're pretty much picturing what I'm up to.  I'm removing a light, moving the heat lamp cluster - actually probably replacing it with something new.  Gone is the bar heater over the bath, and the fan over the shower is being removed as well, to be replaced with some nice down lights.  Actually getting a nice light for over the vanity mirror too.   
Disappointed with what's available lighting-wise in Toowoomba, but luckily near where I work here in Bris, I can get a really good selection, not too dear.  Well not all of it  :Tongue:

----------


## q9

Time for an update, though no pics.  Didn't take any and the server hosting my site died last week, which they have fixed now...except for the database driving my gallery.  Oh well... 
I've started with the tiling, got one and a half walls done.  Probably would have got more done except:  340mm tile cutter wont cut a 400mm tile  :Doh: Someone forgot to buy a diamond hole saw for the tap fittings when rectifying above problem  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): I also should have bought a glue mixer to put in the drill... :Blush7: I only started on Sunday morning  :Annoyed:  
Actually, instead of the 400mm wheel cutter, a wet saw would have been cheaper and actually more useful.  The bath tub tiles need about 6mm trimmed off them - not so easy to do with the wheel cutter, maybe someone has a tip on how to crack such a small section of tile off?  I could only get small sections either end off.  I must admit I wasn't really in the experimental mood on the weekend. 
Anyhow, I reckon there is a good chance I can knock over the tiling (on the walls) next weekend, and get the floor done the following weekend.  Weekend after that, I should be able to get the vanity in, and that will do until we can afford the shower screen.   
A weekend away might be a good thing at that time, gets a bit much working all week, then doing long days at home on the weekends as well.  Got some assignments due soon too...so focus is really on getting the vanity back to being functional again.  Will make the Mrs happy too . :Kiss:

----------


## Vernonv

> Someone forgot to buy a diamond hole saw for the tap fittings when rectifying above problem

   Use a diamond blade on a grinder and a pair of tile nippers instead. Also cheaper than hole saws and more versatile.   

> The bath tub tiles need about 6mm trimmed off them - not so easy to do with the wheel cutter, maybe someone has a tip on how to crack such a small section of tile off?

   Again a diamond blade works well. I have previously used a continuous rim diamond blade (normally meant for wet cutting) to do those sort of cuts. You need to make sure you only take light cuts and don't overheat the blade.

----------


## Gooner

> Use a diamond blade on a grinder and a pair of tile nippers instead. Also cheaper than hole saws and more versatile. 
> Again a diamond blade works well. I have previously used a continuous rim diamond blade (normally meant for wet cutting) to do those sort of cuts. You need to make sure you only take light cuts and don't overheat the blade.

  I bought a set of diamond hole saws off ebay for a fraction of the prive they sell for in shops around here. I bought a 110mm hole saw off ebay for $19 when they sell for around $130 here. 40mm hole saw for around $10 when here they sell for around $40-$50. They we so cheap I thought, what thet hell. At worst I waste a few bucks. Even if they only lasted a hole or two I would have been happy. 
Turns out they were delivered relatively quickly and they worked a treat. Used them for several holes and still going strong. Used them in solid polished porecelain and 12mm thick cermamic tiles no problems. 
From memory they were from Hong Kong.

----------


## Vernonv

Yeah, I bought a couple of continuous rim blades for a wet tile saw from a mob in HK (think they also do the hole saws). Turned out to be very good products and very cheap. 
The blade I got with the wet saw lasted the tiling in 1 toilet. The HK blade is only half way through and it did a whole bathroom. Both tiled in the same very hard porcelain tiles.

----------


## Gooner

Just went on Ebay to check again. It's actually a mere $7 for 2x 40mm diamond hole saws. That's incredibly cheap. I remember thinking it was damn cheap. I bought a fair few of them, so the extra delivery charge was negligible. 
I bought a 40mm hole saw for $36 from my tiler supplier. These guys are selling them at $3.5 each...and they work.

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

> Just went on Ebay to check again. It's actually a mere $7 for 2x 40mm diamond hole saws. That's incredibly cheap. I remember thinking it was damn cheap. I bought a fair few of them, so the extra delivery charge was negligible. 
> I bought a 40mm hole saw for $36 from my tiler supplier. These guys are selling them at $3.5 each...and they work.

  Any chance of a link to this ebay seller? Please...

----------


## Vernonv

> Any chance of a link to this ebay seller? Please...

  I think this is him - http://stores.ebay.com.au/THK-Diamond-Tool 
That's also the guy I bought the blades from.

----------


## ChunkyCharcoal

> I think this is him - http://stores.ebay.com.au/THK-Diamond-Tool 
> That's also the guy I bought the blades from.

  Cheers!

----------


## Gooner

thats the one...

----------


## q9

How quick do they deliver?

----------


## q9

On their site they say 6-10 days - how accurate is that?

----------


## Vernonv

> On their site they say 6-10 days - how accurate is that?

  I don't recall exactly how many days, but I do recall it being quite quick - certainly within that time frame.

----------


## q9

Cool, might get some gear off them...although I did already get my 38mm from Bunny's...and it is way to used to go back in the original wrapping  :Tongue:

----------


## q9

Some progress shots:           
Pretty happy so far, just too tired to finish this weekend.  Won't have much to do next weekend to get the tiles done, and should be able to get most of the grouting done.

----------


## piscean

it's looking great. i love the large tiles you've used, and i have the same set of taps that you've used in your vanity! they are a terrific height to use, nice and easy to get underneath instead of the old ones which were practically in our sink.

----------


## q9

Cheers, glad you like it. 
We did like the large tiles, though I was a bit unsure how easy they would be to lay.  Very as it turns out.  I do think I should have spent a bit of extra time packing the framing a bit to get the fibre sheeting to lay near perfectly flat, but having a look the tiling in my parents 2 year old house, I don't think there is much real difference.  I've done an equally good (or bad!) job.  Nah, not having grout seems to exaggerate slight differences and make things look worse than they are.  In any case, it is better than the old held up by packing tape tiles we used to have. 
All the wall tiles are now laid, just in need of grouting.  Got an assignment due this week, so nothing doing for this week.  Exam is coming up soon, so possibly the whole thing on hold until after that.  :Frown:  
But I can report my diamond tools arrived from HK this week, and I am quite pleased with them.  Haven't actually used any yet, but they would have to be a least as good as the one I got here, but so very much cheaper.  A win  :2thumbsup:

----------


## interested16

Hi,im in the middle of same kind of job you just done and came across all the cement sheeting too.......how do u go about getting it disposed of?

----------


## piscean

[quote=q9;758362]  Nah, not having grout seems to exaggerate slight differences and make things look worse than they are./quote] 
well i think it looks great, very professional in fact! it looks all nice and straight from the photos  :2thumbsup:  
you've now got me thinking of big tiles for when we do our bathroom reno. what are you planning on doing with the wall between the shower and bath? are you putting up a glass screen there?

----------


## q9

> Hi,im in the middle of same kind of job you just done and came across all the cement sheeting too.......how do u go about getting it disposed of?

  The local tip here takes asbestos - very cheap too.  Not all councils are so good, but they should be your first phone call  :Smilie:   Just call you local waste station/tip/council - environmental health should know.   

> you've now got me thinking of big tiles for when we do our bathroom reno. what are you planning on doing with the wall between the shower and bath? are you putting up a glass screen there?

  Yeah, some kind of glass...I'm too scared to get quotes at the moment.  I did see some fairly recent show where they had the exact thing I was imagining, frameless 10mm glass...then I heard the price!  $2600 or something equally stratospheric!!  To be honest, we can live without the screen for a while longer.  It is getting annoying not having the vanity, on the other hand. 
I'm not sure exactly why we chose the large tiles, but I do think they look good.  A lot less busy than the millions of smaller tiles we removed.  Very good if you are a lazy tiler too - one tile goes a long way  :Biggrin:   For walls without many fiddly bits to cut around, they go up quick.  Oh, and less grout...

----------


## piscean

> I did see some fairly recent show where they had the exact thing I was imagining, frameless 10mm glass...then I heard the price!  $2600 or something equally stratospheric!!

  yikes! that seems excessive   :Eek:    

> Very good if you are a lazy tiler too - one tile goes a long way   For walls without many fiddly bits to cut around, they go up quick.  Oh, and less grout...

  i was thinking the same thing about the grout. glad to hear they are easy to work with too. im looking forward to seeing your next update   :2thumbsup:

----------


## q9

Well just to prove work is still ongoing, but actually getting somewhere: 
Floor tiles!  
Got quotes for screens, can't have frameless due to the stud being about 2 inches in the wrong place.  Didn't think of it before hand, when I could have done something about it.  Oh well.   
Semi frameless next on the list, but the glazier reckoned it wouldn't work too well because of the dimensions.  So we're going fully framed for $620.  We're also getting a 1050 X 950 bevelled mirror for $260.  All fitted prices. 
Screen should be in next (this) week, but there is 10 day wait on the mirror. 
All that's left to do is run a bead of Sikaflex around the join between wall and floor tiles, seal the floor tiles, finish the corners of the cornice, painting, get lighting, heat lamps, and towel rails, and refit the vanity.  Not in that order  :Wink:  
Oh, I should probably refit the door at some stage too... 
But all going well I'll be able to have a shower upstairs next weekend  :Biggrin:

----------


## piscean

great work g9!  :2thumbsup:  would love to see the shower screen you end up getting when it's in too. i need to bookmark this thread because Im just so in love with those large wall tiles!

----------


## q9

Another update! 
I am very happy with the screen, it looks way better that I imagined or would have given credit for.  I think the demo, white powdercoated frame in the glaziers doesn't really show how good it could look. 
I have some painting to do, and the vanity needs to be refinished - going to use Estapol 7008 and rub down to give it a sheen, rather than high gloss finish.  I did a pretty poor job, it must be said, of siliconing in the basin first go round, so I'll be sure to do a better job this time.   
Weather here has been pretty rubbish, so not good for painting, but anyhow, some pics of what I did get done:        
PS: 
Yes, I think large wall tiles is the way to go.  Next time I will spend a lot more time getting the studs in line so there is a dead flat surface to tile to.  It's not horridly bad, but it could have been better (and slightly easier to lay the tiles).  Just the perfectionist in me, I guess.  But take the hint if you're about to do it!

----------


## piscean

ok NOW we can see what you've been up to.  :Biggrin:  Your bathroom is almost identical layout to ours and just about the same size by the look of it. I've been thinking of changing our layout to fit a larger vanity but now Im second guessing it all after seeing your pics.  
I think it looks fantastic  :2thumbsup:   I love the wall tiles and the way you have them going right up the walls like that, love love the bath taps. I actually think the shower screen looks great, I know frameless screens are the fashion at the moment but honestly, that screen just defines the shower area so well. Im imagining a nice timber frame mirror above that vanity too. sigh, wish it was my bathroom! LOL 
great work, very inspirational.    
a bathroom reno is still a ways off here but I love just looking and getting ideas of what other people are doing. 
ps. what did the shower screen cost? and Im guessing it was made to order by a glass place?

----------


## q9

Glad you like it  :Smilie:   The Mrs is VERY happy.  I get crepe's every weekend  :Biggrin:  
I'll have to disappoint you with regards to the mirror, I'm afraid.  We're going frameless, bevelled glass.  A bit more expensive, but in the scheme of things, peanuts. 
Shower screen was $620 fitted from Darling Downs Glass (highly recommend them to anyone in the area - very professional, on time, etc).  Kit from Bunnings (not the right size, I might add) is $575.  You do the math  :Wink:   Mirror will cost $260.  The light above the mirror is $210, and I best go pick that up this week. 
Overall, it is going to end up costing $5490.  That doesn't include the vanity that we already put in (about $500 with sink), and includes $500 for towel rails and fittings, so in all probability will come down a bit.  That also includes several hundreds of dollars worth of tiling related tools... 
Still, go look at the pics in the first page, then compare to what we have now  :Smilie:   I think it was worth every cent, and is quite cheap for what we get.  Pity it ate so many weekends  :Rolleyes:   But that's my fault for studying at the same time...there may be a reason I took this tri-mester off  :Wink:

----------


## gastric me

what is that material you used around the window sill?

----------


## q9

> what is that material you used around the window sill?

  Oops, sorry, haven't checked for a bit. 
Um, some 40mm pre-primed molding from Bunnies.  It was quite cheap, and that's about all I can remember. 
Another brief update:  Mirror is up, looks GREAT, but I've done no more due to being quite sick this week.  Not even photo's sorry.  Next weekend should be the final bit of sanding of cornice, and then painting the ceiling and walls.  Weather holding out, I'll be sanding the vanity top and estapoling that too. 
Once I've got some paint sealing the plaster I'm having a shower  :2thumbsup:

----------


## q9

Well time for another update. 
Got the painting finished this week (everything but the trim and vanity at least).  Went to get all the fittings - towel racks and so forth - but nothing we want is in stock.  Did get some stuff to put on the shower screen which is meant to make cleaning easier, only $80 so figured it'd be worth a try.  Did the shower tiles with it as well, so here's hoping it is as good as the say it is. 
Anyway, pics are worth a thousand words so here they are:         
I'll try and get some better photos during daytime, these were taken in the evening with the light on, so the colours look a bit off. 
Anyhow, the big news is I actually had my first shower upstairs tonight - first time in 6 months.  Only to find a slight leak from the drain... :Doh:   Only a drip, so I'll sort it next time...

----------


## q9

Well I resigned from my job last week, so I've actually got a bit more progress.  Still doing the door, and yet to paint the trim, and maybe a robe hook or two.  But that's it  :Smilie:   It is now back to functional!   
How'd I do?  :Biggrin:  
Vanity part Ikea, part local cabinet makers:  
Bench top is a standard Ikea top, cut to size, but sanded and has 5 coats of Estapol 7008, sanded down to 2000 grit for a silky smooth sheen:  
I really liked the quality of these fittings:  
Just another shot of the bench.  If you look closely you'll see the bow in the wall as the bench doesn't run in parallel with the bottom of the mirror:  
These fittings were nice too:  
And no more ridiculous, cluttering ceiling fixtures.  One fitting- that's all that's needed!

----------


## Gooner

It brings a tear to my eye... well done. 
but....not 100% sure of the colour paint selected for the wall between the ceiling and the tiles. What is it? Some kind of yellowish-green? (I am sure my wife would know the "proper" name for the colour).

----------


## q9

Nah, it's a very soft green.  I think the "technical" name is _Morning Frost_.  In some of the photos the yellowish light from the vanity light makes it look a bit weird.  The post before the tiles also look a bit beige when in reality they're more greyish... 
Need a nice bright afternoon so I can get decent photo's without the light on.

----------


## piscean

it looks fantastic  :2thumbsup:  but but, did you really have to quite your job to get it finished?  :Wink:  
I had no idea ikea sold benchtops like that, I love it and nice choice of mirror too. It is very hard to tell what the wall colour is I agree, looks very different in each of the photos.  
It's amazing to go back and see how it originally looked, what a huge difference. 
what was the total budget? and I hope the crepes are still coming, youve earned them  :Biggrin:

----------


## q9

Yeah, crepes still come every weekend  :Smilie:  
My budget was $5490, and we've actually spent a bit less than that.  Didn't get as many towel rails, etc as we originally thought.  Mostly because it would clutter the walls too much. 
Actually, that budget doesn't include the vanity, which we already bought, so add about $450 for that, and we got a bargain with the sink at $25 (one tiny weeny chip).  I've also got $500 for fixtures then $500 for towel rails - I think they're the same thing...I forget what I did.  So maybe it was $5490... 
I've included tools in this budget too, which normally I don't do.  But tile tools are so specific, and basically can't be used on anything else, so I've included them.  Didn't include the compound mitre saw for the frame work...or the power plane for the bench top... 
Here it is, see if you can make sense of it  :Smilie:  
Tiles	                1200
Tile tools	         500
Tile glue/grout	 200
cement sheeting	 160
fixtures	         500
tapware	         250
screen	         620
mirror	                 260
gyprock	          80
waterproofing	 220
heatlamp	          90
towel rails etc	 500
asbestos removal	 400
lighting	         210
plumbing	         100
misc	                 200
Total                5490

----------


## Project1080

Top result q9. :2thumbsup:  
Always motivating to see what others are acheiving. Obtaining new ideas and solutions to problems are a side benefit as well. 
I've just finished No1 toilet (no pun intended) using gloss white 250 x 400 tiles upright 1200 high. Your pics confirm my plan to continue upright tiling to 1200 high in the bathroom and ensuite. 
Project 1080.

----------


## q9

> Your pics confirm my plan to continue upright tiling to 1200 high in the bathroom and ensuite. 
> Project 1080.

  Thanks for the feedback. 
Yes, I say go for it.  Tiles up the walls is the best for bathrooms.  ok, that's just my opinion...but we've lived in rentals with minimal tiling and painted walls, and while it may be cheaper initially, it looks tacky, and the older it gets the worse it looks.   
I also reckon tiled walls make it look like you spent 3 times what it actually cost, and with largish tiles like those, it took next to no time to lay them up. 
Do it  :2thumbsup:

----------


## DNL

q9 - cheers. how long did the job take you? 
regards
Dave

----------


## q9

> q9 - cheers. how long did the job take you? 
> regards
> Dave

  That's two questions really... 
I started in December 2008 and finished in Aug 2009... 
However, it actually would have been maybe 2 weeks of solid work.  The problem was how some things had to be done.  Asbestos removal would have been quicker if I'd done it in winter, not the height of summer - just think room completely sealed off, no ventilation and I'm wearing respirator, overalls, and the room is about 5-7 degrees hotter than the rest of the house - on days well into the mid 30s...! 
Several things need extended time to cure, like water proofing, grout, tile glue etc, (about 24 hours each) so some individual tasks took up a whole weekend.  Only maybe 3 hours of work, but that was about all I could do, until the next weekend. 
One positive about doing over that amount of time was I was always cashed up when I needed anything.  Oh, and because I had resigned myself to the fact it was going to take longer than I planned, I did extra work like change the layout of the shower (removed the wall and moved the pipes).   
To be honest, I think if I had planned to demolish the whole thing from the get go it would have saved me a lot of time, and it would have been a better job.  The extra cost of the extras was really negligible.  I probably spent $100 more than I was originally going to.

----------


## DNL

q9 
thanks for the information. I am thinking of doing my job from whoa to go (good name for a post  :Rofl5:  and will most likely do that. I will be off for about a month in January so it will be hot and I'm likely to encounter the same issue re working in a hot room. Looks like some early morning starts will be on the cards.  
When you removed the asbestos, how did you seal the room? When I did my laundry - I basically shut is all down - but did not think about sealing the internal door with plastic. I wet everything down and keep dust to a minimum. double bagged it and we have a disposal area at our local tip (now called a resource management centre) still a tip! 
Perhaps having it professionally removed might be better. 
cheers

----------


## q9

> When you removed the asbestos, how did you seal the room?

  Sorry for the lateness of the reply... 
Basically I taped up the window, and with 3 pieces of plastic, made a seal on the door way.  I put a piece about 10 inches high across the full width at the bottom of the doorway, and taped it to the floor and door jamb.  I then cut 2 pieces of plastic the full height, but just short of the full width.  They overlapped heaps.  Then these were taped to the top of the door jamb on each side, so basically you had to slip in between the plastic flap and step over the bottom piece.  I used electrical tape to keep the flap shut while I was inside working - sticky enough to keep it shut, not to sticky to be a problem getting it undone.

----------


## DNL

q9 - Thanks mate. I was starting to waiver by thinking I would get someone in to do the job. You've inspired me to undertake this job - cheers. 
Dave

----------


## q9

Just promise me you'll spend the $70 on a good 3M respirator OK?   :Smilie:

----------

